# Eco Manager



## pepperds (19 Oct 2010)

I saqwe this advertised on a UK channel over the weekend..

[broken link removed]

Wondering if anyone has seen something similar over here?


----------



## Leo (20 Oct 2010)

You can buy the same unit as EDF are offering, or [broken link removed] [broken link removed] from other sources.


----------

